# Coffee



## adiaphane (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, so I don't sit in front of my computer all day doing nothing... I sit in front of my computer all day drinking coffee.

My espresso machine is an Andreja Premium, and I brew all espresso ristretto (double shots, thirty seconds) I don't have pictures right now of the crema I get, especially with Yemeni beans, but will put some up in case some of you are coffee nerds and would like explicit coffee photos.

Here's what I do to the espresso:










No, I don't put sugar in that (really, when it's good, you don't need any).


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 18, 2006)

Time to go fix myself a cup of coffee. That almost looks too good to drink...almost. 
Good to see I'm not the only one that has a whole ceremony for fixing a cup of coffee. Mine always ends up looking like much uglier though.

Jon
________
VAPORIZERS


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

Ohhh...that is so beautiful! How do you do that? I need to learn how to do that....seriously! 

(That's a great Deruta cup too - I used to sell that pattern...I forget the name though...Raffaellesco? I love Majolica ceramics. I have some nice Mexican Majolica from Uriarte....Hmmm. Now I miss that job....)


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 18, 2006)

That's really pretty, Tien  

I saw a show on (I think it was) the Food Network that showed a bunch of baristas showing off their swirly techniques. I get about as fancy as dropping some sugar and half & half into my mug.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG, Heather, you know Deruta? I used to work for a place that would sell deruta, and I got such a great discount... unfortunately a lot of it has broken, and I went to another ceramics place to get some more, and the cups were 50-100$ per... a little too steep for me. Aren't they beautiful? And, if I remember correctly, thsi design is called rafaellesco.


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep, I used to work at this place called "Cookworks" in Albuquerque and Fanta Se. We sold such beautiful dinnerware, including the Deruta and Vietri, and that great octagonal stuff from Provence. I loved that job....

Um, I would link in the url but, apparently the "fine" management finally did them in...

http://www.alibi.com/index.php?scn=food&di=2005-08-11
It was a great store but not well run....pity.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 18, 2006)

For those who want to know what in the world Deruta is, or, if you have tons of money and want some beautiful ceramics, go here:
http://www.derutaitaly.com/


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 18, 2006)

Now, if they only made orchid pots...


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 18, 2006)

that is almost too nice to drink.


----------

